# swap question



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

i am gettin a 84 300z turbo car that is totaled, i was wonderin how the vg30et's are for power/reliability, i was thinkin about swappin it into my 91 240, would it be worth the trouble, or would i be better off puttin the motor on ebay along with the rest of the good parts from the car???


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

there are people making over 500hp reliably with that motor.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

not to mention they make power really cheap and their very strong. great torque engine man. ive heard of people running 12's with just a boost controller, kn filter and an open exhaust in a z31. the 240 is way lighter so i can imagine that 240 would fly


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

so is it worth the time spent or would i be better building my ka up??


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

what are they pushin stock??? and what kinda turbos do they use?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Why not do a SR20det swap or even better a RB26dett? They will have a better weight to power ratio.


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

i had a 87 z, without the turbo the vg30 makes 160 at the crank... so any hp over that is due to the turbo... a 84 turbo is far past its prime... if ur gona hafta buy a new turbo why not turbo ur KA or get a SR... the RB is a bit pricyer but is by far the best, hows a VG gona bolt into a 240 wothout MAJOR work, i know a guy with a LS1 in his 240 and he hata make ever mount from scratch a sr will drop in but will still cost alot to finish.. ur looking at 4000 with all ur own labor... no idea what a RB would cost u... anyone know the price for a RB and what needs to be changed 4 the swap, curius


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

slammed91-240 said:


> so is it worth the time spent or would i be better building my ka up??


Its cheaper to build and turbo the KA than the Sr20det. But the KA has been known to have fuel problems.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

first i love torque, something sr's know nothing about, second this is a 48,000 mile vg30et, i highly doubt its worn out, a sr swap wouldnt cost me $4000 installed by a shop, much less with the work done by me, a local shop(and this guy is a 240 fanatic) quoted me $2900 for sr full install, $3500 rb25 full install and $4100 rb26 full install, major question though, why would i want a motor that will be damn near impossible to find parts for???and when i do find them they end up costin me out the ass to replace, considerin i am gettin this car for $400(the 300zx) and its low mileage it seems to me that i am better off just throwin the vg in, i would love to have a ka-t but there is no where close that does custom tuning so im kinda shit on that one, and what fuel problems are you talkin about with the ka


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

slammed91-240 said:


> first i love torque, something sr's know nothing about, second this is a 48,000 mile vg30et, i highly doubt its worn out, a sr swap wouldnt cost me $4000 installed by a shop, much less with the work done by me, a local shop(and this guy is a 240 fanatic) quoted me $2900 for sr full install, $3500 rb25 full install and $4100 rb26 full install, major question though, why would i want a motor that will be damn near impossible to find parts for???and when i do find them they end up costin me out the ass to replace, considerin i am gettin this car for $400(the 300zx) and its low mileage it seems to me that i am better off just throwin the vg in, i would love to have a ka-t but there is no where close that does custom tuning so im kinda shit on that one, and what fuel problems are you talkin about with the ka


As for the parts of the SR and Rb motor they are easy to get to. A lot of used Japanese engine importer have them in stock. Also some of RB part such as oil filters, etc are the same as the Z32. 

There is nothing wrong with the VG30. I guess, I went into this thread thinking which engine swap would give you the most potential power. 

Which ever engine you choose it should be a good project!


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

well i would rather have the vg30dett but my money only goes so far, and this seems to be the better way of goin, i will have about $700 tied up into swappin this if i do it myself, which is a lot cheaper than any of those other prices, or do the turbo build on ka, and from what ive read so far will make pretty decent power along with the 240 weighing less so it should be interesting to see what all i can out run, and just how far/hard i can push it till it pops, also how are these motors for spray???do they have weak pistons or could they handle a bottle, i figured start off with a small amount then move up little by little


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

slammed91-240 said:


> well i would rather have the vg30dett but my money only goes so far, and this seems to be the better way of goin, i will have about $700 tied up into swappin this if i do it myself, which is a lot cheaper than any of those other prices, or do the turbo build on ka, and from what ive read so far will make pretty decent power along with the 240 weighing less so it should be interesting to see what all i can out run, and just how far/hard i can push it till it pops, also how are these motors for spray???do they have weak pistons or could they handle a bottle, i figured start off with a small amount then move up little by little



I wish, I could help you on the NOS part but I'm not to familiar with the VG30det. Like with any fuel type mod if it's done right it should be safe. 

Good luck with your project!


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

well at least youre not tellin me how stupid i am, i have heard that one a few times for other stuff ive done....ahhaha, fuck em, like the pinto i put a rotary in and basically took everything i didnt absolutely have to have out...8.1 1/8th mile was my best time


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

slammed91-240 said:


> well at least youre not tellin me how stupid i am, i have heard that one a few times for other stuff ive done....ahhaha, fuck em, like the pinto i put a rotary in and basically took everything i didnt absolutely have to have out...8.1 1/8th mile was my best time


Nobody in this thread said you were stuiped. Enjoy your project who cares what anybody else thinks, right?


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

ok just noticed a problem i will have, the vg30 has a speedometer cable, the ka has a speed sensor, what will i do about this??? i want my factory gauges to work


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

then put in another KA. If you have to ask, you shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

excuse me oh mighty know it all...im sorry i dont know everything like you.......not, if youre just goin to be a smarta$$ then take it somewhere else, dont come into my thread actin so ignorant, thats what nissanforums is for, askin questions....so does anyone know what i could do about that, like do they make a kit to covert it???


----------

